# Section Question



## sanyalsoumitra (Feb 5, 2015)

In open nib type sections , I have noted two types of constructions :
a) Solid section [ mostly ebonite or plastic] , drilled through by 5 mm diam at front end to allow the nib & feeder by press fit and the bore expanded to 7.0 to 7.5 mm at the other end to accommodate the converter.
b) The nib and feeder are housed in a 7 mm OD plastic sleeve whose other end is threaded and engages with internal threads of a metal section [ also platic/ebonite] which is much thinner wall thickness. 
The OD of the section grip area is noted generally within 8.5 to 9.5 mm max, perhaps for holding comfort.
My question is, while making a kit-less pen, which is a preferred way of making a section?
Also for hoodless pens like Parker 51/ Hero 616 type, the section has a thin wall outer cover and inside there is a collector unit inside which the the nib and feeder connect. I have also come across old Indian pens with hooded nib in which there are no separate collector unit, a 5 mm hole in which the nib and feeder are press fitted- only the nib needs to be parallel winged.
I am curious , which type of section should be made /generally made when making kitless pens?


----------



## sanyalsoumitra (Feb 7, 2015)

I made six sections in black material and all of these have friction fit nib/feeder unit as advised by from other forums where I had posted these questions. Thank you for viewing. kindly  let us have your comments.


----------



## 79spitfire (Feb 8, 2015)

Other than making a durable pen that writes well, I don't think there is a preferred way to do any of it. It's all about what works for you. 

Those look amazing, I can't stop looking at the hooded section. It's FAB!


----------

